# Wolfcraft master 200 portable worktable (MaFe review)



## mafe

And yes you can say I have luxury problems here…
I think I'll find a big plastic Camping water carrier, these that can fold down when not in use and hang under it. After all problems calls solutions, not frustrations.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

LOL…hillarus …LOL this is the best rewiew I have seen in years
the Fanatic vintage architect striks again 

thank´s Mads for your humor
and you are right about the waight isue
but in no time I know you will have a haevy toolbox down there
then use a clothbag and do as we do on tripods on photoshoting
in the nature we hang the bags on the tripods to make them more stabil

take care
Dennis


----------



## moshel

I have one of their bigger work tables, the folding one that has vise and slot for circular saw/jigsaw and its rubbish. it looks like they went the extra mile to ensure that nothing can be clamped to the table and that all the edges will cut and pinch you.


----------



## richgreer

This is a good review and a good laugh.

I assume it's an innocent mistake but I still laughed when you referred to yourself as a "Lumber Jerk". I'm sure I have been called that on a few occasions.


----------



## swirt

Great review Mafe. I have a feeling you will be engineering a new way to keep the work surface flat while using it as a vice. If anyone can do it, I am sure you can.

Good luck and thanks for the laughs. I enjoyed the story.


----------



## reggiek

I enjoyed the story and the review.

This would never work for me…...but I have the jawhorse with the table accessory and it is really nice…..strongly made…no assembly (just putting table on top of jawhorse - more or less). The only drawback is that the jawhorse is pricy and a bit heavy for a quick knock down/haul away table. I still find it extremely useful though….especially for holding my wood carving….I can gain easy access to the work as the jawhorse with just the clamp is skinny as any common sawhorse with a nice strong clamp…and only 3 feet on the ground…it is metal with powder coating with no cheap bolts…the table is also nice and strong..and not cheaply laminated.


----------



## cosmicturner

great review…I have one also and thanks to you I have a new respect for it.
thank you!


----------

